# 20 year old...350KG Deadlift



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Strong kid!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

I wish i had two washing machines.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cvnt, oh to be in my 20's again!! Bet he's a dirty roiding [email protected] too!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Recons he's Natty except for Clen.

quite the transformation


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Strong fvcker isn't he! Good transformation.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JESUS!!! That is incredible strength. 31 reps on 186kg is mental.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

his poor back


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I must be doing something wrong, i'm a big guy but from what i've read today on all these deadlift threads my lifts are very light!

I've only just started dealifting 4 weeks ago, does your deadlift max increase quite dramatically over the months?

I'm 6 foot 4, is this a disadvantage?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Some size of traps on him, fcuking huge infact mg:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Kid is ridiculous. Pulled 600lbs as a PB in August.

175lb gain in 4 months....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

BB2 said:


> I must be doing something wrong, i'm a big guy but from what i've read today on all these deadlift threads my lifts are very light!
> 
> I've only just started dealifting 4 weeks ago, does your deadlift max increase quite dramatically over the months?
> 
> I'm 6 foot 4, is this a disadvantage?


Ask this guy, he is 6'4

http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D2kt45NmGEMQ&sa=U&ei=tfjYTuzKBcKh8QOju831DQ&ved=0CCAQtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNENaDDIIg4-Vkok5HyupSvPLx_Rkg


----------



## armelec (Sep 26, 2011)

what was he smelling at the beginning?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

armelec said:


> what was he smelling at the beginning?


That hell of a drug they call cocaine


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Ask this guy, he is 6'4
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D2kt45NmGEMQ&sa=U&ei=tfjYTuzKBcKh8QOju831DQ&ved=0CCAQtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNENaDDIIg4-Vkok5HyupSvPLx_Rkg


makes that look easy him and andy bolton are beasts


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

It's ammonia caps, help you to focus and gives you a rush apparently


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

He's clearly a fan of Benedikt Magnusson.

That first heavy lift as strong as it was, wasn't a full lift, he couldn't lock out.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Smelling salts isnt it?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Zangief said:


> Smelling salts isnt it?


Whatever it is, looks like it works in the end of the second vid! Off his rocker!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Crap. I've got a loooong way to go. :sad:


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Make me look like ****  !!! The gym is fu*kin havin it tomorrow now.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

He did'nt lock that first DL out anywhere near a full lift BUT props to him for lifitng it off the floor, much more than I could do.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

400lb jangles a bar round way more than that especially when the reps are quick like that, I dunno man, plus his grip would be ludicrously strong to hold for that long.

I dunno man I'm not 100% convinced.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jesus H Christ


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> CNS is supercharged in a way that only androgens can do.


I wondered this. For me even 15 reps of deadlifts is horrid.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

That 770 wasn't locked out, no lift.

Fair play to him though, strong kid and clearly working hard and making great progress


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> 400lb jangles a bar round way more than that especially when the reps are quick like that, I dunno man, plus his grip would be ludicrously strong to hold for that long.
> 
> I dunno man I'm not 100% convinced.


X2


----------

